# New shipment of corals ready for sale Saturday March 28 at 10 am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of coral ready for sale Saturday March 28 at 10am

Lot os nice rainbow Zoa' and Paly's

Red Frog Spawn

Other corals also *


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Honest question - you're clearly not an essential service, why are you still open?


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Greg_o said:


> Honest question - you're clearly not an essential service, why are you still open?


Providing services for the welfare of animals. Should limit amount of customers in the store though









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Please check the Ontario Government List of business that open


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes pet stores are open, to supply feed, bedding and care for animals, I see that. 

Just seems like a reckless time to be importing corals.. Buyer beware I suppose.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> Yes pet stores are open, to supply feed, bedding and care for animals, I see that.
> 
> Just seems like a reckless time to be importing corals.. Buyer beware I suppose.


I would imagine shipment was already in progress/lined up before this all got out of control. Wouldn't want to leave all that livestock to die in an airport terminal somewhere.

I'm sure if something crapped out on someone's 4-5figure dollar tank they would be thankful they were open.

As long as they are taking proper precautions and limiting people inside.

Just my opinion on all of this of course.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

If we want to play devils advocate I'm down, sure got nothing better to do lol.

Hardware is one thing, and can definitely be managed by an arranged curbside pick up or even *gasp* online delivery.

Livestock however is completely unnecessary at this time and is putting the supplier, their shipper, customs, air handler, inspector, receiver etc at an increased risk. Completely avoidable and not essential in anyway.

When do you consider things got out of control? Most people have been in some form of self isolation for over two weeks..

Surely (if the buyer had the inclination) an air shipment could have been cancelled in that time frame.

What excuse will you offer when NAFB is advertising next weeks shipment?

Not picking on this vendor in particular, just seems overly tone deaf and self serving to continue with weekly shipments of livestock at this time.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

BA and many LFS stores are open, do not see anything wrong. LCBO is also open. Up to the people to follow social distance and procedure.

The government did not announce the province is under quarantine.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> If we want to play devils advocate I'm down, sure got nothing better to do lol.
> 
> Hardware is one thing, and can definitely be managed by an arranged curbside pick up or even *gasp* online delivery.
> 
> ...


Lol not looking for an argument. No need to get your panties in a bunch. Like I said just my opinion.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

loonie said:


> BA and many LFS stores are open, do not see anything wrong. LCBO is also open. Up to the people to follow social distance and procedure.
> 
> The government did not announce the province is under quarantine.


I never said they were breaking any laws, just seems like a completely superfluous thing (importing corals) to be doing at this time.



mmatt said:


> No need to get your panties in a bunch.


Sorry, I didn't know your ego was so easily affected by a differing opinion that you'd need to resort to name calling.


----------



## Sandman86 (Jan 10, 2015)

Greg o are you getting your butt hurt?  you started by posting on this thread,
gtaaquaria is just like kijiji ,buy, sale, trade meaning ur gonna meet the person. so you being on here mean same thing,just read a post and leave it be


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

He's just a little sensitive in these trying times. And obviously I have a very delicate ego. Which I was unaware of, but at least I can go talk to someone about that now. While social distancing myself of course. Lol


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Sandman86 said:


> Greg o are you getting your butt hurt?  you started by posting on this thread,
> gtaaquaria is just like kijiji ,buy, sale, trade meaning ur gonna meet the person. so you being on here mean same thing,just read a post and leave it be


Check my itrader rating - I'm well aware of the buy/sell nature here.

That said if I was selling these days I would request electronic payment and do and a no contact exchange, since you know, we're in a state of emergency and are constantly being asked to stay at home, only go out for essentials etc..

Speaking of essentials, I'm still waiting for anyone to justify coral shopping during this pandemic.

So far we just have name calling.

You also said "just read a post and leave it be" - so I guess that logic doesn't apply to you huh?

Yall can continue with the insults if that's all you've got, I was really hoping for a rational debate here.


----------



## Sandman86 (Jan 10, 2015)

why would i care about your itrading rating?you want a medal ,i'll send you one from aliexpress.
its a pass for me to post a 2nd time bcus im actually at the store right now looking at supplies and livestock,not at home rent free living in your folks basement.

(Remember everybody when doing water changes drink a glass of that tank water it's the cure for the coronavirus )


ill post this here just i know you come posting back again, i got no time i have a life

(8 HOURS LATER)
HAHAHA!why you so amateur


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

lol!
GTAA hasnt been this active in a while!


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

I was there just the other day buying livestock and talked to them, they have measures in place just incase they become busy. Selling coral during this time is a way for people to make a living, we might not all have the opportunities you have so i hope you can put urself in their shoes having a family business and people not going out and spending as much money on stuff. If you cant understand they have to make a living still then i dont know what else to say.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It would behoove NAFB and other LFS to say something to the effect that they will be limiting numbers in the store to encourage physical distance as walking space is very small in all these LFS.

Corona viruses when they jump the species gap and become zoonotic (animal to human transmission), its a big frikking deal. 

We all have been affected with this global outbreak and we are going about this in a manner where the continuance of this behaviour will only lengthen the time to return to some normalcy in our day to day lives.

What will it take to drive the point home? Martial law? Lets be smart about it and have a discussion to help everyone getting though these intersting times.

Be safe and be well folks.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> lol!
> GTAA hasnt been this active in a while!


Just doing my part to breathe some life in to this place. Lol

But in all seriousness...
It boils down to our provincial government deeming what is essential. Pretty much any business could clasisify themselves as essential with the way they have structured it. Are there places that are classified as essential that shouldn't be yes for sure. But it is definitely a fine Balencing act.

At this point martial law is prob a possibility if we keep.climbimg hard in Canada. But good luck trying to enforce it. Not enough people to police that

JUST MY OPINION OF COURSE


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Squeege84 said:


> Selling coral during this time is a way for people to make a living, we might not all have the opportunities you have so i hope you can put urself in their shoes having a family business and people not going out and spending as much money on stuff. If you cant understand they have to make a living still then i dont know what else to say.


It's got to be tough as hell for small business owners currently but there are payroll subsidies and business loans being rolled out. For example the wage subsidy covers %75 of an employees pay, which means the business only needs to pay %25 and the employee is still at %100.



wtac said:


> It would behoove NAFB and other LFS to say something to the effect that they will be limiting numbers in the store to encourage physical distance as walking space is very small in all these LFS.
> 
> Corona viruses when they jump the species gap and become zoonotic (animal to human transmission), its a big frikking deal.
> 
> ...


Yes it is definitely going to get much worse before we even see the finish line. We will not be returning to our old'norm'.

So many people still aren't taking this seriously. Sandman proudly posting about being out browsing the shops as an example.



mmatt said:


> Just doing my part to breathe some life in to this place. Lol
> 
> But in all seriousness...
> It boils down to our provincial government deeming what is essential. Pretty much any business could clasisify themselves as essential with the way they have structured it. Are there places that are classified as essential that shouldn't be yes for sure. But it is definitely a fine Balencing act.
> ...


See there's that word essential again. I'm not going to be surprised if the list is seriously edited going forward. Face it, aquarium stores were only considered essential because they provide 'care and nourishment' for existing pets. In other words continued sales of coral is allowed by a technicality (for now?).

All this being said, we are in a state of emergency and we are being asked to stay indoors, practice social distancing and only leave the house for absolutely necessary items. (ei not frogspawn lol)

Lets please put some thought into that and understand it isn't just simply to keep you, the individual safe, it is for the collective good - your family, friends neighbors shop keepers etc. It's sad this needs to be repeated to some people.


----------

